# Realistic Expectations, Football walk on



## guthixfed (May 25, 2016)

Hey yall, 
Im going to give you guys the short of this real quick. Basically I was recently accepted to Texas Tech University after doing six years in the Marine Corps. 
In light of this I decided to pursue a walk on opportunity that they have on their football squad. I know my age (25) presents some challenges but I think it could also be an advantage considering most of the men ill be working with are 18-21. 

So I guess my question to you is what work outs should I really be focusing on to have a realistic shot at competing @ SS/MLB/HB/ST?

Over the last months Ive been working on the basic major lifts and just regular running/sprinting (off cycle). 

My first day back I could only do one rep bench, 225 x 5 on squat and 315 DL.... So as you can see I've made modest progress off cycle.

Back Ground
My (current stats) are as follows....
5-10'' 205 
Bench-225x12
Squat-350
deadlift-425
PC-205

I started my  (1st of 2 cycles) last week, test e 500mg for 14 wks then  I will do Clomid IGF GHRP for 12 wks. My second cycle will follow the gh and will be scheduled to peak for the try out. probably test 500mg with  winny on the back end.


My (expected by january 1 2017) stats are as follows
5-10'' 215
Bench-225x20
Squat-450
Deadlift-550
PC- 225
40- not clocked, last time it was I was around 4.7

Do you think with numbers like that I even stand a shot? or should I expect to have bigger numbers?


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Bro you seem to wrapped up in the numbers. When I went thru RIP school in the army, the guys with the highest pt numbers in the beginning were never the highest scorers in the end. Many did not even make it. Why? There numbers were solid and their resume was great.. But u can't see the will in someone to succeed in paper. Or their mental toughness to complete obstacles when ur tired, wet, hungry, dirty, etc.. Beat out ur competition with your willpower and your mental toughness, and I promise you numbers won't mean as much as u think they do..


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 30, 2016)

guthixfed said:


> Hey yall,
> Im going to give you guys the short of this real quick. Basically I was recently accepted to Texas Tech University after doing six years in the Marine Corps.
> In light of this I decided to pursue a walk on opportunity that they have on their football squad. I know my age (25) presents some challenges but I think it could also be an advantage considering most of the men ill be working with are 18-21.
> 
> ...



How were you in HS?  Were you recruited?  The measurbles are irrelevant if you can't play....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

